

What They Never Told You About Handling B2B Transactions - yangyang42
http://www.userscape.com/blog/index.php/site/comments/what_they_never_told_you_about_handling_b2b_transactions/

======
tom_rath
Great summary!

One note of correction regarding W-9 and W-8 forms: Those forms are only
required if your company intends to pay United States taxes. If your company
is located outside of the United States and you have absolutely no U.S.
presence (so, no equipment, employees, operations, etc.), that form is not
required.

We often have U.S. customers ask for our W-9 and they are sometimes confused
when we explain that companies outside the U.S. do not get dinged by their
I.R.S. Referring those customers to check with their accountant if they remain
in doubt has always cleared things up.

------
notauser
In Europe inter-bank transfers are free (unless there is a currency change)
which can make them a better option than checks as they are quicker.

